# Get more pep from my '02 4cyl Altima?



## heavylee (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all. I just found this forum and I can see that a lot of people here know what they're talking about. I'm sorry if I couldn't find the answer to my questions in the forums, so if it's already been posted please just link to it.

My '02 Altima 4cyl has about 85000 miles and it feels like it dragging. Everything is stock (except for the radio) and I want to get more 'performance' from the car. Cost is obviously a factor, but what is the best bang for the buck? Air intake system? Catback exhaust? Or something else I haven't thought of? Do they make a chip for the car?

I've looked at some cold air intakes already. Is this the best place to start? I found the K&N kit that can be configured as ram air or cold air, and the documentation said that if configured as cold air, the filter could get wet from road wetness. Does anyone know if that's true or not?

What are the best online stores for these kinds of items? I'd prefer to buy online if it'll save me money.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

are you auto or 5spd?
id say go for a header and intake, maybe exhaust and call it a day. 
2.5's arent exactly power houses...


----------



## heavylee (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi thanks for the response. Sorry I forgot to mention, 4sp auto. Yeah, I realize that 2.5s aren't very zippy but it feels like the power is fading.


----------



## heavylee (Aug 16, 2009)

Is there any particular brands/items you'd recommend?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not really up on the 2.5's but i think people are using injen for intakes and i think obx is working just fine for the header.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, put a header on to get rid of the cat before it gives you problems. Also you will need an O2 sensor spacer for your rear O2 or your engine light will come on. New NGK's would do some good too. Run a can of Berryman's B12 through your tank also. Cold air kit would probably give you 5 whp max.


----------



## heavylee (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

